# Delete old back up images CWM



## reynoben (Feb 9, 2012)

Each time I flash a nightly build or a new Alpha release of CM9, I take a backup using CWM. I have a bunch of old backups that I no longer need, but can't seem to find any option/menu to delete these older backups. I'm sure you can, just can't figure out where.

Thx
Ben


----------



## dijon (Dec 14, 2011)

I delete mine using ROM Manager, Manage Backups is one of the menu options. I don't use ROM Manager for flashing updates, but have used it to reboot into CWM.


----------



## ICanHazBeer (Jun 30, 2011)

reynoben said:


> Each time I flash a nightly build or a new Alpha release of CM9, I take a backup using CWM. I have a bunch of old backups that I no longer need, but can't seem to find any option/menu to delete these older backups. I'm sure you can, just can't figure out where.
> 
> Thx
> Ben


I use root explorer and navigate to /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/ and delete the oldest ones in there.


----------



## reynoben (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. Backups deleted...


----------

